# Moved from China to Pattaya



## Sebw (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello, 
I have moved from ningbo to Pattaya & am a bit freaked out. I googled the Pattaya & learned it has a very large sex tourism. Fine if u r into that stuff but I brought my family. 

Just wondering if there is a group of expat women (working & working at home) who get together to discuss family life over coffee (or drinks). 
Any advice on how to assimilate, would be greatly appreciated.
SEBW


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sebw said:


> Hello,
> I have moved from ningbo to Pattaya & am a bit freaked out. I googled the Pattaya & learned it has a very large sex tourism. Fine if u r into that stuff but I brought my family.
> 
> Just wondering if there is a group of expat women (working & working at home) who get together to discuss family life over coffee (or drinks).
> ...


I'm going to move your post to the Thailand forum where it's bound to get more responses then it's likely to get here. Good luck .


----------



## Sebw (Jan 19, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sebw said:


> Hello,
> I have moved from ningbo to Pattaya & am a bit freaked out. I googled the Pattaya & learned it has a very large sex tourism. Fine if u r into that stuff but I brought my family.
> 
> Just wondering if there is a group of expat women (working & working at home) who get together to discuss family life over coffee (or drinks).
> ...


Just had an idea. I've never been to Thailand so am unaware of groups and or meeting places. But it might help to pay an in person visit to your embassy or conciliate there in Thailand. They just might have ideas or know people in such groups. Remember, they live there on assignment and also go out and visit with people in their off hours...


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Sebw said:


> Hello,
> I have moved from ningbo to Pattaya & am a bit freaked out. I googled the Pattaya & learned it has a very large sex tourism. Fine if u r into that stuff but I brought my family.
> 
> Just wondering if there is a group of expat women (working & working at home) who get together to discuss family life over coffee (or drinks).
> ...


PATTAYA BIZ CLUB 
The Pattaya Biz Club and support group will hold it's Monthly meetings every 2nd Thursday at THE STUDIO CAFE Jomtien Complex Thrappaya Road Jomtien. Network meetings start at 7.30pm, both members and guests are welcome and there is a sumptuous buffet at BAHT 125 each. Website: http://www.pattayabizclub.com More info : Dave [email protected]

PATTAYA CITY EXPATS CLUB 
THE Pattaya City Expats Club meets Every Sunday at 'Henry J. BEANS' Bar & Grill, at the Amari Orchid Resort, at the north end of Beach Road. A Buffet is available from 9:30 AM. The Meeting starts at 10:30 AM, and we try to finish by 12:00 noon. There is ample parking – the entrance to the parking area and to Henry J. Beans is on the left side just after the turn on Beach Rd., across from the beach. Website: PattayaExpats.com Contact: Richard [email protected] Contact: Drew [email protected]

PATTAYA EXPATS CLUB & "Friends of Pattaya" 
Seven expat friends have linked to give Pattaya expat community something new in our Fun City; the chance for expats to socialise together in large numbers each week for some Saturday lunchtime entertainment. Brunch service from 11.30am with some light live music and the show starts at 12 noon. Venue: The GREEN TREE RESTAURANT, on the corner of Pattaya Soi 1 and Beach Rd Website: pattayaexpatsclub.com Contact: Pete [email protected]
Contact: Niels: [email protected]

I don't know how up to date the contact information shown above is.

This is a large Expat community in Pattaya, so Google Pattaya Expats.

Good luck.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

There is a women's club:

PILC


----------



## Sebw (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks, PILC is what I was looking for.


----------



## stargeezer (Jan 13, 2014)

Good Luck with Pattaya.
I have been there a few times in the past, and even stayed just south at Jomtien and found
the atmosphere there was okay, but the beach was still not clean.
I travel to Bang saan just north of Pattaya at the beach side. more of a family setting there.
When I move to Thailand hopefully not too many more years, I hope to live at Hua Hin, Cha Am, or maybe Phuket. At Hua Hin and Cha Am I feel the safest, as there is lots of Military and
Royal influence in these 2 places. In Phuket I have enjoyed the beaches better for wading of swimming, with less waves. Phuket is more expensive however, and further away from Bangkok.
I have a few friends who used to live in Pattaya, but they have moved to HH and nearby because they also got tired of Pattaya because of the Activities there.
Anyway good luck to you.
Stargeezer


----------

